# Fungicide Application Intervals...



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

About 10 days ago I applied liquid propiconazole at 1.5oz per 1000 sq ft and azoxystrobin granules at 4lbs per thousand for a curative of leaf spot. Those 2 together make up Headway Fungicide which has an application interval of 28 days. However the propiconazole by itself has an interval of 7-14 days. Should I reapply the propiconazole at 14 days and the azoxystrobin at 28 days or apply them both at 28 days?


----------



## smurg (May 30, 2018)

TN Hawkeye said:


> About 10 days ago I applied liquid propiconazole at 1.5oz per 1000 sq ft and azoxystrobin granules at 4lbs per thousand for a curative of leaf spot. Those 2 together make up Headway Fungicide which has an application interval of 28 days. However the propiconazole by itself has an interval of 7-14 days. Should I reapply the propiconazole at 14 days and the azoxystrobin at 28 days or apply them both at 28 days?


I'd check http://www.greencastonline.com/dollar-spot-solutions/ and apply only when pressure is orange or red (they recommend over 20% but that's basically year-round for me); and sign-up for alerts.

In terms of re-application of those specifics, I'd alternate putting them down at the longest intervals (14; 28) or you'll hit your yearly max pretty quick. However, I have had fungus damage previously (not yet this year) so maybe someone wiser will give us more insight.


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

I don't have enough experimentation to say what is best to do but I can say what I do.

Propi / azoxy at 28 day intervals for two apps and then switch to another mode of action. Choose that third product based on what your risk factors are for which diseases and resistance risk for however many apps of it. Then back to propi / azoxy at 28 day intervals. Choosing that third product is always tricky because there just isn't much out there that works that isn't crazy expensive. Maybe go with whatever Do My Own has on sale.  Might as well - it's mostly a crap shoot anyway. I find the phosphonates attractive because they are systemic in the phloem (up and down). Pricey too. :nod:


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Delmarva Keith said:


> I don't have enough experimentation to say what is best to do but I can say what I do.
> 
> Propi / azoxy at 28 day intervals for two apps and then switch to another mode of action. Choose that third product based on what your risk factors are for which diseases and resistance risk for however many apps of it. Then back to propi / azoxy at 28 day intervals. Choosing that third product is always tricky because there just isn't much out there that works that isn't crazy expensive. Maybe go with whatever Do My Own has on sale.  Might as well - it's mostly a crap shoot anyway. I find the phosphonates attractive because they are systemic in the phloem (up and down). Pricey too. :nod:


So like a class 1 or 7 for the 3rd one? I think 1, 3, 7, and 11 are the only ones I have seen much of.


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

TN Hawkeye said:


> Delmarva Keith said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have enough experimentation to say what is best to do but I can say what I do.
> ...


Yup. Check Suburban Jungle Life's fungicide guide. The group 7s are really good but they are expensive. Another that looks good is the hydrogen peroxide based ZeroTol 2.0. If I understand it right, it actually kills the fungus outright. I've hesitated to buy some because it needs lots of water to apply and that would be a lot of time and work for me. They also have a couple of granular products that are applied and then activated with irrigation but they're pricey (as are all fungicides  ).


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Delmarva Keith said:


> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> > Delmarva Keith said:
> ...


Thanks. I will check out that thread. Since Mother Nature is my only irrigation I'll have to stick with more of the old school stuff. Thanks again for the advice.


----------

